# ayakkabını çıkart



## K2R

Hello,

I'd like to know the correct sentence:

1 Ayakkabını *çıkar* ondan sonra eve gidebilirsin.

2 Ayakkabını *çıkart* ondan sonra eve gidebilirsin.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## the north remembers

both(çıkar-çıkart) are okay.


----------



## frmax

2. cümlede bir şeyler yanlış sanki, anlatım bozukluğu olabilir. Aynı cümlede hem etken hem ettirgen fiil aynı özneyi kullanabiliyor muydu?


----------



## Rallino

frmax said:


> 2. cümlede bir şeyler yanlış sanki, anlatım bozukluğu olabilir. Aynı cümlede hem etken hem ettirgen fiil aynı özneyi kullanabiliyor muydu?



Öyle bir kural mı vardı? 
_"Katil, görevliyi öldürdü ve kaçtı." _gayet doğru bir cümleye benziyor.

------

Yukarıdaki cümlelerdeki kulak tırmalayan tek şey "gidebilirsin" fiili. _Gi*r*ebilirsin_ daha mantıklı olacak gibi.


----------



## CocoG

Çıkmak → geçişsiz
Çıkarmak → oldurgan
Çıkartmak → oldurgan+ettirgen

Gramer kurallarına göre iki cümlenin anlamı farklı:
1. Ayakkabını çıkar, sonra eve girebilirsin. → Ayakkabını kendin çıkar.
2. Ayakkabını çıkart, sonra eve girebilirsin. → Ayakkabını başka biri(leri) çıkarsın. / Ayakkabını başka biri(leri)ne çıkart.

Fakat güncel Türkçe'de oldurgan+ettirgen veya ettirgen+ettirgen çatılı fiilleri yalnızca oldurgan veya ettirgen anlamlı kullanmak oldukça yaygın.


----------



## K2R

Thanks! Could you give me an explanation in english?


----------



## CocoG

_Çıkmak_ → intransitive verb
_Çık*ar*mak_ → transitivised form of _çıkmak_
_Çıkar*t*mak_ → causative form of _çıkarmak
_
Strictly speaking, two sentences have two different meanings:
1. _Ayakkabılarını çıkar, sonra eve girebilirsin._ → Take off your shoes, then you can enter the house. (It's you who takes off your shoes.)
2. _Ayakkabılarını çıkart, sonra eve girebilirsin._  → Have your shoes taken off, then you can enter the house. (It's someone else who takes off your shoes.)

Another example:
3. _Ali dün saçını kesti._ → Ali cut his hair yesterday. (Ali cut his hair himself.)
4. _Ali dün saçını kes*tir*di._  → Ali had his hair cut yesterday. (It was probably a hairdresser who cut Ali's hair.)
5. _Annesi dün Ali'ye saçını kestir*t*ti._ → His mother made Ali have his hair cut yesterday. (His mother requested/ordered Ali to have his hair cut.) _As shown here, it's possible to make a causative verb di- or tri-causative  (for lack of a better term) in Turkish. I'd say that more than tri-causative forms are unusual and would sound funny/bizarre._

However, in contemporary and colloquial Turkish, as much as it's erroneous from a purely grammatical standpoint, it's very common to use causative forms of transitivised verbs or di-causatives as if they were only transitivised or mono-causative, respectively.

I'm sorry if this explanation has been a little term-laden. For further information on the subject, I'd prompt you to read about _fiil çatısı_ in Turkish.


----------



## K2R

Hi, CocoG,

You have explained it very well! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jcpjcp

K2R said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to know the correct sentence:
> 
> 1 Ayakkabını *çıkar* ondan sonra eve gidebilirsin.
> 
> 2 Ayakkabını *çıkart* ondan sonra eve gidebilirsin.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Both are correct. The second one (*çıkart*) is grammatically not correct. But in everday conversational Turkish, it is very common to use it with the meaning of *"çıkar"* .


----------



## K2R

jcpjcp said:


> Both are correct. The second one (*çıkart*) is grammatically not correct. But in everday conversational Turkish, it is very common to use it with the meaning of *"çıkar"* .



This is very interesting! Thank you!


----------

